# A little confused...IBGA percentage question :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

as always LOL!!!

Anyway, my kids got their IBGA welcome packets, and I was just browsing through it and found a paper about percentage registrations...

If you have a percentage doe that is bred to a fullblooded buck...you can't register the 'buckling' unless the doe is 96.88% right? I'm just a little confused because it says 'offspring' and has no mention if doelings are the only ones that can be registered....

We most likely will just keep percentage does and breed to full blooded buck... so this has me curious at what percentage you can register a buckling... 

It says 100% buck bred to 50% doe Offspring would be 75%. Is that for female offspring only? It doesn't say on the paper so again...I am a lil confused...

Thanks for bearing with me during all the questions!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Registered Fullblood Buck X anything = doelings registerable either as a % or a fullblood depending on the dams registration status. Bucklings are, Techincally, registerable at 15/16s but most bucks from % lines are simply wethered or sold as Unregistered commercial bucks. Registering a buck from a % line would do little for you as most Fullblood Herd Book Breeders ONLY use fullbloods and most Commercial breeders never register their bucks...So registering a %buckling is, in my book, wasting money...I say % lines and that would include ANYTHING other than a fullblood...PB-50% are all percentages.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the explination. I don't have any interest in registering the bucklings, just the doelings. However we recently sold a buckling as a commercial sire, and they were wondering if he could ever be registered. Since the dam isn't I told them no, but once we get our bucks registration paper back from IBGA, I'll send them a copy of it so they will at least have their buck's pedigree. I told them if they are planning to just breed for meat or market whethers for 4-H, then I wouldn't worry about papers.


----------

